# New Forrest Avy/Sig



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Been messing around alot on Photoshop lately, and liked how this one came out.

Opinions/criticism are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Personally, I think it would look a whole lot better if the avatar was 100 x 100 to match the small style sig. If you have a 2 pixel border only on the top and bottom of the sig, I would do the same with the avatar.

That's not a big deal though, that's just what I like to do. Have everything match that is. Other then that man there is not a lot to critque on, it's very well done.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOJ said:


> Personally, I think it would look a whole lot better if the avatar was 100 x 100 to match the small style sig. If you have a 2 pixel border only on the top and bottom of the sig, I would do the same with the avatar.
> 
> That's not a big deal though, that's just what I like to do. Have everything match that is. Other then that man there is not a lot to critque on, it's very well done.


Yeah, kept thinking that the avatar was a little too big and was gonna see if anyone said anything haha.

Thanks much man, gotta spread rep :thumbsup:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome dude, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

When I saw it, I went looking for whoever made it lol. It's great man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the Forrest sig, looked really nice with the avatar too. I have to say though, the Michael Scott avatar is better. You've got to love abit of Michael Scott. In-fact, I've taken inspiration from your avatar, and made one of my favourite Michael Scott persona; Date Mike. Nice to meet me. 

Quick question also, how did you get what appears to be a film of colour over the image on the avatar? It makes it look so crisp and clear, looks awesome. A quick tip would be much appreciated for a PS noob such-as myself.

1 final thing. I would rep you back for that epic rep comment, but I've gotta spread some rep first. Thanks man (Y) Nice to meet me; How do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------

